# Anyone get this when they wake up?



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yo.

So when I wake up, there's just absolute nothingness

I don't know who I am or where I am, there's not even thoughts that come which say 'who am I?' or anything.

Just TOTAL blankness.

It slowly starts coming back but its pretty frightening to be honest. I thought that's maybe what amnesia is like or dementia.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, I get this blanked sense when I wake up. It takes a while before I get better afterwards.


----------



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

I was getting that, but it has become less frequent. It made everyday feel like a seamless dream


----------



## shellofme (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes it takes me a while to "settle in" to my life I guess.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mornings seem to be the toughest time for me, too.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

same.. i wake up n im like wtf is goin on.. who am i wat am i and wat exactly am i supposed to do in this place..... anyone else?


----------



## dreamofblue (Mar 31, 2011)

The transition between sleeping and waking up. It is called a hypnogogic state, I believe.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

used to have this. Don't think about it anymore. Just keep chugging along like a buttercup*. Do not analyze DP symptoms.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep I get this, and ive been noticing it too much the past week. ever since it got on my mind, mornings are the worst part of the day.


----------



## Kelly__ (Mar 31, 2012)

Midnight said:


> Yo.
> 
> So when I wake up, there's just absolute nothingness
> 
> ...


Yeaaa i have this too! I experience this too. Also during the day..


----------

